# Do not trust one of my Therapeutic Horseback Riding Programs



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

One of my therapeutic horseback riding instructors had a migraine for over 3 weeks which is fishy because most migraines only last for 3 days. Another instructor there said that she was really sick. I got sick with colds from there before because my immune system isn't that strong. I was really sick during the winter with a cold, a sinus infection, and the flu. My mom believes the instructor more than me because she tells me that I'm lying. Should I go to that program if I'm at risk for Covid-19?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Firstly, NO! if you think you may have Covid, if you have any cold or flu symptoms, SELF ISOLATE! You are contagious and should stay at home, not associate with ANYONE till you're well over your 'cold'.

Secondly, just because most people get migraines for only a day or few at a time, that is absolutely no good reason to assume someone is lying for claiming to have a migraine for weeks. Yes, it can happen(lifelong migraine sufferer here).


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe your instructor started with what she thought was a migrane and found to be much worse.
Lying, maybe,...maybe not.
You as a student are not owed a explanation of what was wrong with her honestly.
Maybe she has/had COVID and is only now starting to feel a little better.
Be glad she is feeling better with all that is happening with so many sick in this country.

If you are high risk, with the epidemic proportions of people ill or getting sick you would not catch me at the barn where people come and go from active lives you know nothing about, where others have been or with whom...
No way no how is your life worth a riding lesson or lack of one right now...
Wish your instructor happy thoughts knowing she is recovering/better but knowing she was seriously ill you will return to lessons in 3 weeks when you are sure she is better and better able to tend to you and your riding lesson then.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait, are you saying the instructor might have Covid, or you might have it?


I'd get tested soon. remove the question.


My own sister is awaiting her covid test results. She's been feeling crummy for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

From the age of around six, I suffered with migraines. These got progressively worse until I was fifteen and I missed over half my schooling because many of these lasted for three plus weeks before I was able to get out of bed, then a week or more for me to fit to return to school. 
So, migraines can and do last a lot longer than a couple of days. 

A heck of a lot of people declare they have a 'terrible migraine' when they have a bad headache. If they had a 'terrible migraine' they would be in a darkened room, unable to eat or drink without throwing up. Even a mild migraine gives you double vision. 

I would think and certainly expect, anyone with Covid 19 working at a therapeutic centre would own the fact so that those in contact would be able to take appropriate steps.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I ride at another therapeutic horse riding program, too at a State Park where I trust the instructor and the volunteers, there. My mom will die from Covid-19 if I bring it home from the place that I don't trust because she has a lung disease.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Just a heads up to all migraine sufferers - Covid-19 appears to trigger them as well.


Dear virus, 

There is no need to treat WebMD as an instruction manual.

Sincerely,
All of humanity


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I can tell you that at my barn, people who are at high risk for Covid, or who have relatives who are, tend to not come in. Why take the risk?


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

My mom was just taking her anger out on me because of a restaurant where we live isn't following the rules. She should take her anger out on the restaurant instead of me. I don't think she's happy where we live. She wants to own a ranch not an apartment building. She was happy when my grandparents where alive because she took care of them, but they died 9 years ago.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm think I understand what you are saying. Please correct me if I am wrong but I think you are saying you don't trust this place because of the migraine lasting 3 weeks and you are concerned that it's actually COVID and they aren't being 100% honest because they would have to shut down.

I would not go there if you have any concerns at all. Some people think this is an over blown media hyped political thing but I personal don't want to go off an assumption that would put me or a friend or family member at risk. I think if you are concerned - stick with the other program. Don't burn bridges with this one in case it turns out your gut feeling is wrong and you some day want to come back.

I do know that people with certain issues such as rheumatoid arthritis can have long lasting migraines. It could be something like that as well.

But to answer your question - if you are at all concerned - then air on the side of caution.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sadly your mom needs to learn to channel her anger not at you unless you deserve it. That isn't right...
If she's mad at a restaurant, speak loudly with your money and not go there anymore...money talks and when enough people speak with their wallet the business will follow the rules to keep their patrons safer.
Just ask mom to let the restaurant know why you won't be back...if they value your business and that of others they'll fix their errors and start to follow the mandates established or you should report them for violations...they will be looked into, corrected or told to close, period.
That is my understanding of how California is running things through the pandemic.

_As for the virus..._
Not everyone gets sick or has symptoms..
They are referred to as asymptomatic...they are the silent carrier and indeed if infected you can be deadly to others.
No one in their right mind would ever expose others purposely to such a virus and possible death..
But, if you don't know you are sick then how do you know to stay away.. :|
If you think that barn has active Covid at it, then stay away...

Not everyone has the same symptoms either and this virus is morphing, changing almost daily it seems in symptoms, and intensity of illness.
It had been a virus that attacked "older" and elderly at the onset it seemed.
Now, it is attacking everyone regardless of age.
Children because normally they just are healthier seem to come through this better, but sadly there have been many deaths now in ages from infant all through the ages to 103 is the oldest I've heard succumbed to complications of Covid...

I spoke to someone today that had Covid... he is recovered.
He said the worst flu is nothing compared to this...this is 10x worse.
Scariest he told me is he has immunity for about 6 weeks, then immunity is gone and he could get it again...
So keep that in your mind...if you get it,_ you could get it again..._
So take the precautions the experts refer to of masks worn, keeping distant, washing hands and stay out of crowds till this virus that arrived leaves and dies.
Let us hope Dressagegirl29 you don't get this, your mom doesn't get this and the world stops getting it...
_*Stay safe and stay healthy...*_be careful of where you go, who is their and how close to you any of them are and that those others are also following safety protocols to protect them and you.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## LilithK (Jul 20, 2020)

If you think you could be at risk for receiving Covid I would not go. 
Migraines can last up to three weeks and sometimes longer. They are called lingering migraines.
My last real bad/lingering migraine last 3 and a half months my first semester of senior year in High School


----------

